# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Cambiar la Sangría en una Celda

## ExcelTip

Para establecer sangría en el texto de celdas, por ejemplo, para una lista de gastos debajo de cada departamento:

1.Seleccione la lista de gastos debajo de cada división, por ejemplo, seleccione celdas A2:A6 (un grupo de gastos para el Departamento 1).
2.Haga clic varias veces en el icono Aumentar sangría  de la barra de herramientas Formato, hasta que alcance la sangría deseada.

O

1.Seleccione A2:A6 y luego presione 
2.Seleccione la pestaña Alineación, y luego en el campo Sangría, cambie el número de caracteres según lo deseado.
3.Haga clic en Aceptar.

----------

